# Euer Wunsch Pc wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde



## iPol0nski (27. August 2014)

*Euer Wunsch Pc wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde*

Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie eure Traumkonfiguration für einen PC aussieht wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt. Vielleicht habt ihr auch schon euren Traumpc? Dann könnt ihr hier ja Reinschreiben was ihr drin habt 

Also ich fände dieses System überragend: 

CPU: Intel Core i7-4930K (Ivy Bridge-E) 12 MB L3-Cache @4.6 GHz (natürlich mit Wakü von EK Water Blocks)

Mainboard: Rampage IV Black Edition von ASUS mit Intel-X79-Chipsatz

Grafikkarten: 3 x NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan Black im Triple-SLI-Verbund (auch übertaktet bin mir aber noch nicht so sicher wie hoch) Wassergekühlt allerdings nicht mit dem selben Kreislauf wie der Prozessor, somit haben beide optimale Kühlung.

Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 modular Netzteil - 1000 Watt (vielleicht würde mir auch ein 750 Watt Netzteil reichen aber so hab ich auf alle Fälle genug Reserven)

Ram: Avexir Blitz 1.1 MSI MPOWER; DDR3-2400, CL10 - 32 GB Kit

Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar D2/PM Soundkarte, 7.1 Channel Surround, PCI

SSD's: 3x Samsung 850 PRO Series SSD, SATA 6G - 1 TB

Laufwerk: ASUS BW-16D1HT/G 5,25 Zoll SATA Blu-ray-Brenner

Wegen dem Gehäuse bin ich mir nicht so sicher...es ist halt etwas schwierig das alles in ein Gehäuse zu bekommen 

Naja postet mal eure Vorschläge bzw. was ihr ändern würdet


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2014)

wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, wäre es ein Cray 1 oder 2, warum einen Uralten Supercomputer?
1. Historische Gründe
2. Wegen dem Design
3. weil nur Leute die keine Ahnung haben oder Enthusiasten PCs zusammen bauen bei denen Geld keine Rolle spielt


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2014)

Also, wenn Geld Null Rolle spielt, würde das ähnlich aussehen, aber mit 3x GTX 780 Ti, weil die schneller sind als die Titan. Das macht Null Sinn, da Titan zu nehmen, nur weil die noch teurer ist   

Und als Soundkarte würde ich ein Audio-Interface für 500-600€ nehmen, weil ich hobbymäßig Musik mache.

BluRay-Brenner würd ich weglassen, dafür gibt es Null Daseinsberechtigung, wenn man wie ich einen separaten BuRay-Player besitzt.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (2. September 2014)

Ich glaube das einzige was ich in meinem PC austauschen würde wäre die SSD. Da würde ich eine deutlich Größere nehmen (wahrscheinlich die Samsung 850 Pro mit 1 TB). Ansonsten ist mein PC für mich aktuell eh recht überdimensioniert, dass ich eigentlich nichts austauschen brauche


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. September 2014)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt kauf ich mir lieber ein neues Auto.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. September 2014)

Am PC selbst nicht viel mehr, als ich aktuell habe:

- Meinen i5 2500k würde ich durch den einen aktuellen gut übertaktbaren i7 mit Luftkühlung ersetzen und damit das Maximum an Leistung rausholen (Wasser kommt mir nicht in den PC!)
- Die 8 GB Ram würde ich vermutlich auf 16 oder 32 GB aufrüsten und ein entsprechendes Mainboard kaufen
- Meine Grafikkarte (GTX 780 GHz Edition) würde ich behalten und auf die nächste oder übernächste Generation an Highendkarten warten, da ich kein Multi-GPU System haben will und es keine Single-GPU-Karte gibt, die meiner jetzigen Karte soviel Leistung voraus hat, das sich das Aufrüsten wirklich lohnt. Evtl. würde ich noch die gleiche Karte als Ti-Version nehmen, aber die Titan Karten sind nicht wirklich spürbar stärker, wenn ich mir so die Benchmarks anschaue.
- Meinen Monitor (27 Zoll 1080p @ 60 Hz) würde ich wohl durch einen 30+ Zoll 1440p oder 4k Monitor 120+ Hz ersetzen
- Ein neues Netzteil. Mein 600 Watt e9 ist zwar ok, aber es findet sich sicher noch was Besseres.

Nochmal richtig Geld würde ich dann in ein Homecockpit für Flug- und Rennsimulationen stecken. Dazu gehört ein verstellbarer Rennsitz und ein stabiler Rahmen für Monitor, Kamera, Lenkrad, Pedale, HOTAS und eine Deckenhalterung für das Kabel vom Oculus Rift Headset.

Das meiste Geld (ein paar tausend Euro) würde vermutlich in ein neues Lenkrad + Pedale fließen, nämlich dieses Monster:

Products - SimSteering
Products Archive - Heusinkveld Engineering

Aber zumindest das Lenkrad wird wohl ein Traum bleiben, da ich nicht bereit bin, soviel Geld dafür auszugeben bzw. es sich einfach nicht lohnt, da ich nicht häufig genug fahre. Aber träumen wird man ja wohl dürfen 




LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt kauf ich mir lieber ein neues Auto.



In dem Fall wäre doch für beides genug Geld da


----------



## Enisra (2. September 2014)

wobei, ein Punkt den ich machen würde, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt:
Eine Wasserkühlung einbauen, ein Punkt der nun nicht gerade billig ist und nun nicht sonderlich notwendig


----------



## Loosa (2. September 2014)

Ihr immer mit eurem Konfigurationswirrwarr! Bei mir wäre die Wahl denkbar einfach: ein voll hochgerüsteter Mac Pro für schlappe €13.300 (inklusive 4k Display). 

Da das aber wohl nichts wird vielleicht doch irgendwann ein nicht ganz so maximiertes MacBook Pro...


----------



## iPol0nski (5. September 2014)

Iehhh geh mir weg mit Mac  
Also einen Mac würde ich mir zum Zocken nie im Leben holen xD Ich habe mal über ein Notebook von Apple nachgedacht aber die sind mir in sachen Preis/Leistungsverhältniss den anderen PC Anbietern deutlich unterlegen


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2014)

iPol0nski schrieb:


> Iehhh geh mir weg mit Mac



lass mich raten: du hast noch nie mit OSX gearbeitet und springts nur als Anti-Hipster auf das iphone an?


----------



## Vordack (5. September 2014)

Ich würde den PC zusammenbauen den ich  zu Hause stehen habe


----------



## iPol0nski (5. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> lass mich raten: du hast noch nie mit OSX gearbeitet und springts nur als Anti-Hipster auf das iphone an?


Nö habe keine iPhone und nix von Apple... und ja du hast recht ich habe noch nie Richtig mir OSX gearbeitet was aber Hauptsächlich daran liegt das ich mit der Bedienoberfläche überhaupt nicht Klar komme


----------



## Maxim414 (8. September 2014)

Die 3-Fach GTX ist absolut nicht notwenig, bzw. bringt kaum Performance bedingt durch die CPU, dass wäre einfach nur Geldverschwendung.


----------



## iPol0nski (16. September 2014)

Es geht ja um einen PC  wenn du genug Geld hättest... also Quasi wie wenn jemand zu dir käme und sagt bau dir nen PC zusammen ich bezahl ihn dir. Was würdest du dann machen? Na klar von allem das beste und so viel  wie geht


----------



## ResBeat (24. September 2014)

Geiler Thread - erinnert mich an 2004, als man im EDV-Unterricht (wo man eigentlich HTML Basics) lernen sollte (aber schon konnte), lieber auf der Webseite von Dell & Co. sündhafte teure PC's zusammenstellte xD Tja, nun ist 2014 und mit mitte 20 ist man auf MAC umgestiegen ; ) )


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2014)

ResBeat schrieb:


> Geiler Thread - erinnert mich an 2004, als man im EDV-Unterricht (wo man eigentlich HTML Basics) lernen sollte (aber schon konnte), lieber auf der Webseite von Dell & Co. sündhafte teure PC's zusammenstellte xD Tja, nun ist 2014 und mit mitte 20 ist man auf MAC umgestiegen ; ) )



ja, aber wenn der von Dell war, dann war es eh nur ein Mittelklasse PC, auch wenn der teuer war


----------



## iPol0nski (19. Oktober 2014)

ResBeat schrieb:


> Geiler Thread - erinnert mich an 2004, als man im EDV-Unterricht (wo man eigentlich HTML Basics) lernen sollte (aber schon konnte), lieber auf der Webseite von Dell & Co. sündhafte teure PC's zusammenstellte xD



Jaaa auf alle Fälle


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2014)

So unsinnig die Frage, so unsinnig auch die Antwort. KLICK


----------



## Redhopper (1. November 2014)

*wie wärsmit dem PC*

Fractal Design  Define R4
Seasonic X-650 80 plus gold
Asus Y99-A
Intel I7 5820k
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB  DDr4 4x4GB
Corsair Hydro Series  H100i Extreme
Zotac GeForce Gtx 980 AMP Edition 4096 MB
Plextor  M6e M.2 2280 PX-G256M6e
WD 1TB WD Red 64mb SataIII


----------

